# Question about decocker and saftey on 75D PCR



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

I am looking into a new carry gun and wanted to make sure I understood the deckocker and the safety on the PCR.
I have read many conflicting accounts about the two.
I would appreciate it if someone could inform me if the CZ75D PCR has the decocker and the manual safety?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Pretty sure that's just the de-cocker only.

Should be the "75 D Compact" on this chart.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info. So the CZ's are either or only. They are not like the Beretta's, with the decocker and the safety together.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

No they aren't. I can't imagine any need for both....and I am trying real hard to do so. the PCR is a de cocker with the fire pin safe stop and hammer stop. It is a very good weapon. I have one on my hip right now, loaded and decocked. I have carried it like that for 2 years now.

A gun that would decock and have a saftey would just have too many levers and too much to do before you can shoot. On the list above the 75D compact is the PCR. You will be hard pressed to find a better gun in my opinion.

RCG


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

recoilguy said:


> A gun that would decock and have a saftey would just have too many levers and too much to do before you can shoot. On the list above the 75D compact is the PCR. You will be hard pressed to find a better gun in my opinion.
> 
> RCG


While I understand what you mean, your take on it, there are a couple of guns out there with a frame mounted lever style safety and decocker as well as several that have a slide mounted safety and decocker that are quite popular.

The HK USP line, HK45, P30S/P30LS, Beretta pistols, and Smith Autos all had safety/decockers of some sort. Regarding the HKs, I rather like the P30S with it's safety lever and slide mounted decocker. In the case of most of these, all you'd have to do is take the safety off prior to firing which is pretty darn easy to do.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

I have two Berettas, and I am looking for another carry pistol with the decocker/safety. I guess that rules out the CZ now. Back to looking into the Cougar or 92 compact.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

firemanjones said:


> I have two Berettas, and I am looking for another carry pistol with the decocker/safety. I guess that rules out the CZ now. Back to looking into the Cougar or 92 compact.


I would take a 92 Compact, I mentioned a couple of models above that have decockers/safeties, you might like the HKP30 which is available in 9mm or .40, but it seems you are looking for a metal framed gun.

What's the other criteria that you're looking for other than a safety/de-cocker?


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

My criteria now is basically a Beretta. I purchased a 92FS earlier and just picked up a Beretta Cougar. They are both great shooting guns like my Walther P5(my favorite). 
I just like having that extra safety, and I have read of some accidental fires from manual decocking-that really makes me nervous.
Right now I am carrying the PPS most of the time but looking for another to carry in cooler weather (live in South Florida).
The HKP30 is out of my price range, so maybe the Stoeger Cougar compact or the 92 Compact, I haven't really looked into the polymer pistols that much.


----------



## drcook (Nov 16, 2009)

CZ 75B's, including the PCR have a firing pin block. So unless you are decocking with the trigger pulled, and it goes passed the halfcock notch, the gun isn't going to fire. The B designates firing pin block. An extra safety on one of these is not needed. The decocker drops the hammer to the halfcock, carry notch.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you all for your information. I went out today and purchased the Beretta 92 Compact and went right to the range. Now I have three Berettas.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

firemanjones said:


> I would appreciate it if someone could inform me if the CZ75D PCR has the decocker and the manual safety?


Not owning a Beretta, I'm unfamiliar with this style. I'm also at a bit of a loss as to what problem this would be the solution to. If it's decocked, how much safer do you need it? I own a CZ75BD (decocker), EAA Witness Match (traditional CZ style safety), Several 1911s, oh and a number of revolvers ("keep your finger off of the trigger" safety). I don't see the need for it, is all. What am I missing?


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

If this is for Carry, you should consider the Cz 2075 or 2075BD. 
I recommend the BD because the hammer sticks out quite a bit if you carry cocked-and-locked using the 2075, using IWB which requires a holster that protects you or you have to live with the hammer nagging at your side.

The BD decocked is a safer carry option, too.

But the 2075 is the reason I became a Cz handgun fan. With the alloy versions, you can changeout the grips. I own the Polymer one. 

CC


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Overkill0084 said:


> Not owning a Beretta, I'm unfamiliar with this style. I'm also at a bit of a loss as to what problem this would be the solution to. If it's decocked, how much safer do you need it? I own a CZ75BD (decocker), EAA Witness Match (traditional CZ style safety), Several 1911s, oh and a number of revolvers ("keep your finger off of the trigger" safety). I don't see the need for it, is all. What am I missing?


If it has a safety you can carry it condition 3, cocked and locked like a 1911 pistol. So if you are used to that sort of carry it makes sense to have that option.

Some weapons allow the lever to be used as a safety (up) and a decocker (down). So it is a single lever. Since the O.P. was used to the Beretta's system it makes sense to stick with it.

I know that if you are shooting mostly with DAO pistols and then pick up a single action it is easy to let off a shot prematurely. I have two pellet guns that I shoot in my basement. One is a "double action" long, heavy trigger (probably 10+ pounds) and the other is a single action which breaks at an advertised 1-1/2 pounds. I always shoot the single action first to avoid accidental early discharge.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Packard said:


> *If it has a safety you can carry it condition 3, cocked and locked like a 1911 pistol*. So if you are used to that sort of carry it makes sense to have that option.
> 
> Some weapons allow the lever to be used as a safety (up) and a decocker (down). So it is a single lever. Since the O.P. was used to the Beretta's system it makes sense to stick with it.
> 
> I know that if you are shooting mostly with DAO pistols and then pick up a single action it is easy to let off a shot prematurely. I have two pellet guns that I shoot in my basement. One is a "double action" long, heavy trigger (probably 10+ pounds) and the other is a single action which breaks at an advertised 1-1/2 pounds. I always shoot the single action first to avoid accidental early discharge.


*Condition 0* - A round is in the chamber, the hammer is cocked, and the safety is off.

*Condition 1* - Also called "cocked and locked", this means that a round is in the chamber, the hammer is cocked, and the manual thumb safety is on.

*Condition 2 *- A round is in the chamber, the hammer is uncocked.

*Condition 3* - There is no round in the chamber, the hammer is uncocked but a fully loaded magazine is inserted in the mag well.

*Condition 4* - The chamber is empty, the hammer is uncocked and there is no magazine inserted in the mag well


----------

